# THinking about replacing Fuel Max Tires



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I balance my tires at every tire rotation every 5,000 miles.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I just purchased my 4th set of goodyear fuel max tires. Overall I have been completely satisfied with these tires. During winter I experience dangerous snow conditions in the high elevation mountains of Idaho on a daily basis and these tires always kept me on the road. All 3 tire sets lasted an average of 82k miles ( 65k warranty ) with an average of 2/32 tread depth remaining. I purchased my set for exactly $ 527 out the door after rebates. The price includes rebuild kit, lifetime rotate / balance, free repairs and tax. Super happy with goodyear fuel max and have no reason to change my oem tires for another brand. 

To answer your question regarding alignments... I personally align my tires after each new tire set allthough im sure I could get away with an allignment every other tire set. Also discount tire will balance your tires free during each rotation usually every 5k miles or so. An allignment will on average cost $50 and tire repairs are generally free.

I cant recommend any other brand because honestly I couldnt tell the difference between brands so I can only share my experience with the tires I use. We see alot of people naming off tire brands and saying yeah this is good or that is bad but could these same people with 100% certainty tell us out of 15 cars which 1 car was using the same tire brand they would reccomend ? I sure couldnt. They have 15 cars to drive 1 is using the tire brand of their choice lets say Michelin could they with 100% accuracy everytime tell us which car had the Michelin tires equipped ? because that would be impressive and I would want that guy to reccomend me a tire. Anyways sorry about the little rant.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman, CEBT and I both drive in the Rocky Mountains where our snow tends to have very low water content. When I first joined CT sciphi and I had a conversation about why the Fuel Max tires on his ECO MT were worthless in the snow but mine were good. We came to the conclusion that the wet snow in the eastern part of the US is not a good mix with the Fuel Max tires but that the dry snow of the higher Rocky Mountains doesn't give them any problems.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Patman, CEBT and I both drive in the Rocky Mountains where our snow tends to have very low water content. When I first joined CT sciphi and I had a conversation about why the Fuel Max tires on his ECO MT were worthless in the snow but mine were good. We came to the conclusion that the wet snow in the eastern part of the US is not a good mix with the Fuel Max tires but that the dry snow of the higher Rocky Mountains doesn't give them any problems.


That is what I thought. I thought I was (offing the tires too soon at 36 K). I thought I read you liked the Fuel Max tires and I know you live in a snowy area so I knew you would have the answer I was looking for. I read tire rack reviews and the Fuel Max are just not good wet traction. Setting the LRR factor aside, the next problem is finding the 215 55 17 Lets face it, it is not a common size. I was looking at the Ecopia EP 422s and they have what appears to be chanels and really no place to displace the water but they are rated good in the wet/snow(According to Tire rack the snow was like in sweeden and they have poor wet handling. I saw this Tire rack review: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...012&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Eco&tab=Tests.

It could just be the "factory tires". I have read lots about factory equipt. being so so on these cars. Maybe a new set of Fuel Maxs would be different. I got burned once buying the Michelin Defenders for my LS that turned out wrong by buying quickly These tires are a bit more expensive with more technology so I guess my research continues....... Thanks.

Sorry about my initial rant about pricing but when I am getting "overwhelmed" and spending a lot a of time about a decision like this it makes it even harder to filter thru all the other sales gimmicks. The pricing is probably fine it is just finding the best thing I want to buy. Never used to be this so many decisions to buying tires before other than size!!!!!!! Used to be did it fit and look good.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A real bucket of worms......tire decisions I mean.

Truth be told, there is no such thing as a good ALL SEASON tire.......asking a tire to be good in rain, good on dry, good hot, good cold, annnnnd good on snow......just isn't going to happen......add to that, low rolling resistance.

If you find a tire that that is good on snow, the tradeoff is it'll be not so good on hot dry roads....the rubber is too soft and gets softer as it gets hotter.....result is rapid wear and high rolling resistance.
That was just one example, but I'm trying to emphasize that all season tires are a compromise.....some element is lost to enhance something else.

I'm a fan of dedicated cold weather snow tires.
Used as designed and removed once temperatures are stabilizing above 50 degrees, they are amazing.
But if you want to autocross on them, forgetabout it.

I look at all season tires as a fairly good three season tire that is, uh, kinda OK in the snow if you have good feel for traction.
Many use them year round and, knowing the tires characteristics in inclimate weather and adjusting their driving for it, have good success.

Once you experience a formal snow tire though, at all four corners, you'll never consider travelling year round on the same tires again.

Rob


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Patman, i just went through something similar with my tires. I eventually got rid of the OEM GY Fuel Max tires because they just weren't cutting the mustard for my driving conditions (on top of random temperature fluctuations and poor handling). I have the diesel so I opted for an XL rated tire this time around and ended up giving the Vogue Signature V 215/55/17 98VXL a shot. 

They are a night and day difference, in the positive, from the OEMs. Stability and handling are much improved I have them at 38psi front & 40 psi rear. If you still like the GY Fuel Max try the alternate tire with the 10.5/32 tread depth. I also heard good things from the Continental Pure Contact's. 

Unfortunately, most tires in the 215/55/17 size are going to be some flavor of LRR. Check out Discount Tire, Tire Easy, or local tire store for other options. My local store has been cutting deals on the Falken, Mastercraft and Uniroyal tires which tend to be better for lighter cars like the Cruze.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

My local Discount Tire is great. They matched Tire Rack's prices and gave me a comparable out the door price, as well as top notch work when I purchased tires for our Grand Prix. I will likely be switching away from the Goodyears when the time comes. My experiences have matched the reviewers on Tire Rack for this tire; below average snow and wet traction performance. My top two choices would be the Continental Pure Contacts you mentioned, or the Pirelli Cinturato P7. Both have 70k mile treadlife warranties and are in the top 3 for their class (grand touring). The Michelin Premier A/S is rated higher, but at $163 a tire, I'm not sure they justify the price.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Cass23VSU4 said:


> They are a night and day difference, in the positive, from the OEMs. Stability and handling are much improved I have them at 38psi front & 40 psi rear. If you still like the GY Fuel Max try the alternate tire with the 10.5/32 tread depth. I also heard good things from the Continental Pure Contact's.


Both goodyear fuel max tires are 9/32 the only difference is the tire ply material.


----------



## pjpgarfield (Jan 12, 2014)

*pjpgarfield*

Have any of you guys tried Nexen tires...I put them on my honda and now have them on my Cruze diesel...I think they are a great tire. I do agree with the snow tire comment...a good snow tire beats any all season tire. My Nexens are very good in the snow though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

pjpgarfield said:


> Have any of you guys tried Nexen tires...I put them on my honda and now have them on my Cruze diesel...I think they are a great tire. I do agree with the snow tire comment...a good snow tire beats any all season tire. My Nexens are very good in the snow though.


Unfortunately no. I have been looking at tire rack reviews and been hearing the "sales pitch" from the local tire dealers. Best I found was the Bridgestone Serenity. I can get a set of these installed for 873 with alignment road hazard, etc. 805 for the Continental Pure Contacts. Michel tire wants 940 for the same tire with an alignment. When I mention the Continentals, they won't go there. I guess I will have to buy them on my own from places like Sears or Tire rack. The big tire chains only want to sell what they have not necessarily what the educated consumer wants and argue with you when you want something other than what they have. I have considered a road trip to Tire racks location to get the tires I want installed instead of wondering if I am getting over charged for installation at the local tire stores with my tires. I have been attempting to buy the best LRR for Cincinnati weather.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i didnt notice that big of a difference switching from stock to studded winter tires, mpg wise


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

IIRC, You can have tire rack tires shipped to one of their recommended installers in your area if you like. It even lists what they charge.


----------

